# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  false positives?

## Lucius Leftfoot

will clenbuterol , cabergoline, or t3 show up as a false positive for recreational drugs? i'm random tested at work, and i'm curious. 

or could anybody list the aas or related substances that will give a false positive on recreational drug tests? i did a search for false positives and got nothing. any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Merc..

Here ya go!!!! Hope this helps.....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=253671

----------


## Lucius Leftfoot

thank you sweets

----------

